# browser hijacker present after clean Windows 8 install



## Protectron (Oct 15, 2013)

I just performed a clean install of Windows 8 and, immediately after logging in for the first time, I opened Internet Explore to see my default homepage was http://www.arccosine.com. I believe this software may be responsible for another problem I'm having - Windows updates refuse to install; the progress bar moves but the percentage done remains at 0. I've tried repairing windows update in the System and Security Troubleshooting bit which appeared to work at first - it said problems had been fixed, but the updates still refuse to download.

I've had arccosine hijack my browser before after installing xppaint and forgetting to opt out of installing it. How is it possible that this is present after formating my system disk? I have other, non-system disks which I guess must be the source of the problem. I'm running a full scan on Microsoft Malicious Software Removal tool as I type but it's going to take a while to finish scanning like 4TB of files.

Specs: 
CPU - AMD FX-8150
GPU - Sapphire Radeon HD7970 3GB
PSU - Corsair TX650V2 Enthusiast Series 650W TX ATX/EPS 80 PLUS Bronze
Motherboard - AsRock 970 Extreme3
System disk - 2x Samsung 840 Series 250GB SATA SSD
Storage disks - 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
Optical disk - LG BH16NS40 BDRW
WiFi - Edimax EW-7728In
RAM - 2x AMD 4GB DDR3 1600 CL8 Performance Edition Memory 

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you restored any of your old files after the clean install, you probably reinstalled the virus as well. 
Download and run ADWcleaner. this will remove all browser redirects and unwanted toolbars. Then click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* and post in that section of the forum.


----------

